# Ceramic coating or not?



## Nrogers98

Hi all wanted opinions on ceramic coatings like GTEKNIQ

Dealer wanted 400 pounds for lifeshine which is a joke

I can get GTEKNIQ Ceramic coating for same money. Has anyone had this done to their TT

Would like opinions as want my new TT paintwork protected and don't really want PPF

Thanks

Car on order : Audi TT S-line 2.0 Daytona Grey


----------



## brittan

I had PPF on my previous TT but decided to go for a ceramic coating on this one. I chose Kamikasi Enrei and one year on it's still performing like new. The car is very easy to clean; with some snow-foam and a rinse most of the dirt just washes off and it beads like a very beady thing.

Unlike PPF, the coating does not protect against stone chips but after taking the hits from a few stones, PPF does begin to look a bit tatty - or should that be taTTy.


----------



## Mr TTS

Worth doing it you care about your paint and are going to wash it properly yourself.

Not really worth it if you take it to car washes as they will scratch up your paint even after being coated.


----------



## Nrogers98

Cheers guys

Generally wash the car every week want to make job easier

The dirt should be easier to remove.

Thanks


----------



## ross_t_boss

There's no reason not to get it done IMO.

I put Gtechniq CSL + EXO3 on my MK2 as soon as I got it and it's a joy to clean. It looks alright after weeks of neglect (even in Suzuka), crap just doesn't stick as easy... baked on bug guts, tar, whatever - it just come off with a wool mitt and beads like a beast as you rinse it off.


----------



## ross_t_boss

brittan said:


> I had PPF on my previous TT but decided to go for a ceramic coating on this one.
> 
> Unlike PPF, the coating does not protect against stone chips but after taking the hits from a few stones, PPF does begin to look a bit tatty - or should that be taTTy.


Interesting, I was wondering if I should PPF the front end of my MK3, was originally planning to go with Gtechniq CS Black. I am a bit worried it won't look quite as good with the crystal finish, and might peel or bubble with a bad hit, but then hear the new self-healing ones are supposed to be much better.

By the sounds of it that's exactly what put you off? What product did you use?


----------



## BlueMagic

ross_t_boss said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had PPF on my previous TT but decided to go for a ceramic coating on this one.
> 
> Unlike PPF, the coating does not protect against stone chips but after taking the hits from a few stones, PPF does begin to look a bit tatty - or should that be taTTy.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was wondering if I should PPF the front end of my MK3, was originally planning to go with Gtechniq CS Black. I am a bit worried it won't look quite as good with the crystal finish, and might peel or bubble with a bad hit, but then hear the new self-healing ones are supposed to be much better.
> 
> By the sounds of it that's exactly what put you off? What product did you use?
Click to expand...

I have CSL with the Exo top up and it's great but paint need to be great first.


----------



## Pugliese

Another vote for C1 followed by Exo although mine has only been on for 5 weeks. Paint prep essential. Had mine done on my drive and cost a total of £340 and given the guy spent over 12 hours on the car, great value and that included the Glass G1 and wheel coatings c5
BTW wasn't a fan of the 20" alloys with the shiny black inserts but following the G5 they do look good


----------



## brittan

ross_t_boss said:


> By the sounds of it that's exactly what put you off? What product did you use?


It was 3M Venture Shield. It was applied in 2009 and I think it did take something away from the appearance of the paintwork (Sepang). PPF films have moved on since then so today's versions may be better.


----------



## brittan

BlueMagic said:


> I have CSL with the Exo top up and it's great but paint need to be great first.


Definitely on the paint prep.

Mine included ceramic on the wheels, inside and outside and the brake calipers. With the paint prep and the cure times for the ceramic coating, the work took 3 days.


----------



## jhoneyman

I applied (from new) Gtechniq CSL + EXO3 exactly 12 months ago and the rains just slides off (looks fantastic) When I wash, it is so easy and reduces the time as rarely things 'stick' to the paint.

Best thing I done was apply Gtechniq to the alloys (When cleaned and prepped) 
Washing takes no time at all.

Now as stated the key here is PREP... You can spend an hour or two applying the coating but in my case took 2 days to strip/clean/polish/refine before coating.


----------



## daddow

Lifeshine Pro full kit can be found on Ebay for peanuts, takes no time at all to apply it yourself.


----------



## jhoneyman

The dealer done my car with lifesine for free (Didn't even ask) and as an interim solution to full ceramic it was holding up well.


----------



## bainsyboy

Mines been on for a couple of weeks now and am very impressed with it


----------



## Macca1969

Hi bainsyboy that is a stunning motor you have there. Looks beautiful.


----------



## forthay

bainsyboy said:


> Mines been on for a couple of weeks now and am very impressed with it


Now that is absolutely seriously stunning car. Maybe one day (I'll keep wishing for now).

But back on topic, I had mines coated. Detailer did a great and corrected some paint issues I didn't see during the process.


----------



## Nrogers98

Great feedback gonna pick up car on 13th March then book in for full paint prep and ceramic coat

Thanks again for comments


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers for the comments regarding my one. I have had the car since December 2016
.. Washed the car and waxed it nearly every week and had noticed light swirls etc. So decided to look in to ceramic coating.

Next time (if) I get another brand new car, my first port of call would be to a detailer to get it ceramic coated as so far I'm more than pleased with it

Hope you enjoy your new car Nrodgers


----------



## NoWayMan73

Pugliese said:


> Another vote for C1 followed by Exo although mine has only been on for 5 weeks. Paint prep essential. Had mine done on my drive and cost a total of £340 and given the guy spent over 12 hours on the car, great value and that included the Glass G1 and wheel coatings c5
> BTW wasn't a fan of the 20" alloys with the shiny black inserts but following the G5 they do look good


Hi Pugliese, this is something I would be very interested in having done myself. Who did you use please or what would I do a search for to see if there's someone in my area who does this. Sounds like a really good price.

Thanks


----------



## Pugliese

NoWayMan73 said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote for C1 followed by Exo although mine has only been on for 5 weeks. Paint prep essential. Had mine done on my drive and cost a total of £340 and given the guy spent over 12 hours on the car, great value and that included the Glass G1 and wheel coatings c5
> BTW wasn't a fan of the 20" alloys with the shiny black inserts but following the G5 they do look good
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pugliese, this is something I would be very interested in having done myself. Who did you use please or what would I do a search for to see if there's someone in my area who does this. Sounds like a really good price.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Google Gtechniq but this guy will travel but I guess not too far

Chris at http://www.goodwincardetailing.co.uk/

Cost Breakdown was P1 prep, C1 coat, C5 wheels & G1 glass was £220 and took all day. Then 48 hours later, another wash and then 2 coats of ExoV3 was £120 and took a long morning. Particularly impressed by the attention to detail on the RS honeycomb grill, where it can water stain - no more!


----------



## NoWayMan73

That's great thanks Pugliese. I've just contacted them to see how far they will travel. Want it done to 2 cars.


----------



## bainsyboy

Well after having to use the car all this week in the snow and gritted roads that had stuck slightly to the car and dried, I can vouch that gtechnique is the dogs do dahs.. Washed the car in about an hour and could have just jet washed it I reckon and left it.. The grime just came straight off. Only place that the hey wash struggled was the drivers side alloy wheel but even then it was easy enough to clean with alloy wash mitt.
Amazing product and I am sold on it after todays performance.


----------



## AngelaT

I would be interested in getting this done. Does anybody where I can get it done up here. I live in Aberdeen . 
Thank you
Angela


----------



## Pugliese

AngelaT said:


> I would be interested in getting this done. Does anybody where I can get it done up here. I live in Aberdeen .
> Thank you
> Angela


*Seen these guys recommended before but no experience of them
http://www.carbonshine.uk*


----------



## bainsyboy

If you go on to the gtechnique website there is a section where you can put in your postcode and they will bring up your local gtechnique applicators


----------



## Pugliese

bainsyboy said:


> If you go on to the gtechnique website there is a section where you can put in your postcode and they will bring up your local gtechnique applicators


I tried that when I was originally looking, but unfortunately it only brings up the detailers who I suspect pay for the privilege to be advertised, so misses out some great detailers. Would therefore recommend a more local Google search


----------



## bainsyboy

Would you not void the warranty though if you do not use a gtechnique recommended dealer?


----------



## ajayp

Had the RS for a month and thinking of getting of getting the ceramic coating treatment done.

The quote I have had for 4 days to include a full new car detail to include,

Bodywork
Glass
Engine bay
Interior 
Wheels off and brake calipars

It will take about 4 days and using Gtechniq only at £900

http://www.madpolisher.co.uk

How does this sound?


----------



## phazer

It's a high price but it's within the range for a full detail and ceramic coat. Check them out thoroughly though (reviews/pictures etc), there are some terrible "detailers" out there, applying a ceramic is not the same as other types of coating/protection.


----------



## ross_t_boss

I wouldn't have a new car on not apply a ceramic coat of some sort. I would consider any of the top brands, personally went with Gtechniq.

Honestly, I'm sure that is great detailer but they are not offering the 'CS Ultra' coating which suggests they are not certified. Not that it in any way reduces their abilities, just means they don't have access to the best product. If you go via the Gtechniq website they will give you some links to local certified dealers - it's worth travelling a bit to get to one - and will quote as well.

I went with a full front-end PPF as well so cost jumped up, but my initial quote was for £950 - that was for a new car detail (decontaminate, machine polish etc) topped with "CS Ultra" (9yr guaranteed) plus 2x "EXO3" hydrophobic top coat, Gtecnhiq coatings on full interior, glass, wheels, callipers. The interior products are easy to do yourself so not such a big deal but the fact it was all-inclusive at that price was a pretty good deal.

Link if you wanna see what mine looks like (also Panther): http://www.exclusivecarcare.co.uk/ultim ... audi-ttrs/


----------



## ajayp

phazer said:


> It's a high price but it's within the range for a full detail and ceramic coat. Check them out thoroughly though (reviews/pictures etc), there are some terrible "detailers" out there, applying a ceramic is not the same as other types of coating/protection.


Thanks mate.


----------



## ajayp

ross_t_boss said:


> I wouldn't have a new car on not apply a ceramic coat of some sort. I would consider any of the top brands, personally went with Gtechniq.
> 
> Honestly, I'm sure that is great detailer but they are not offering the 'CS Ultra' coating which suggests they are not certified. Not that it in any way reduces their abilities, just means they don't have access to the best product. If you go via the Gtechniq website they will give you some links to local certified dealers - it's worth travelling a bit to get to one - and will quote as well.
> 
> I went with a full front-end PPF as well so cost jumped up, but my initial quote was for £950 - that was for a new car detail (decontaminate, machine polish etc) topped with "CS Ultra" (9yr guaranteed) plus 2x "EXO3" hydrophobic top coat, Gtecnhiq coatings on full interior, glass, wheels, callipers. The interior products are easy to do yourself so not such a big deal but the fact it was all-inclusive at that price was a pretty good deal.
> 
> Link if you wanna see what mine looks like (also Panther): http://www.exclusivecarcare.co.uk/ultim ... audi-ttrs/


Hi Ross,

This is great and think it's always better to go with a recommendation.
Yours looks mint and I like the write including all the pictures- top stuff!

I will give them a buzz tomorrow mate!


----------



## mirinjawbo

Anyone recommend a detailer in Hertfordshire area?


----------



## leopard

Detailing has become one of these primadonna / self important "trades", which bare little intrinsic value but strikes a high price for the end user, a sort of think of a number and see if they'll pay. Aka, not unlike a stove fitter lol.


----------



## Blade Runner

leopard said:


> Detailing has become one of these primadonna / self important "trades", which bare little intrinsic value but strikes a high price for the end user, a sort of think of a number and see if they'll pay. Aka, not unlike a stove fitter lol.


I tend to agree. Influenced by advice on another forum, I spent over £500 on a full new car detail/coating (Gtechniq CSL + EVO 3) on my (new) Golf R a couple of years ago. Obviously thinking I would keep it longer than 18 months! This was paintwork and alloys only. The bloke did a good job and claimed to have spent 10+ hours on it, but I always had the feeling than I had been fleeced. How difficult can it be to do it yourself? When I got the (new) TTS 6 months ago I decided to get it straight from the dealers and do just that. After a bit of research I settled on Gtechniq C2v3 as an easy-to-apply nano coating and it turned out to be a good decision. The stuff is excellent. Still beading very well after 6 months and it just seems to repel dirt! At least as good as my Golf R, probably better.

Like others have said, its all in the prep. You will probably have all the basic cleaning products that you need already (pre-wash, snow foam, shampoo, etc). Remember its a new car (!), so you shouldn't have to do all the 'decontamination stuff'. I tested a small section of paintwork with some Turtlewax bug & tar remover and 'nothing happened' (no purple streaks), so just concentrated on a thorough wash. The only stuff I didn't already have was a good panel wipe solvent, so got some Gyeon Q2M Prep. Both products together cost about £30 and I only used about 20% of each 500 ml bottle doing the whole car. So the initial job cost me about £6 in materials and an afternoon's work. Job done. And you get the satisfaction of knowing that the compliments you get are down to you.

Ok, maybe not quite as good as a pro, but (based on experience of both methods) I reckon 90% as good (longevity being the only real difference) for minimal cost and an afternoon of your own time.


----------



## phazer

I have to agree with the above hence my warnings about checking out a detailer thoroughly. There's a lot of charlatans out there hanging on to the coat tails of those who are genuinely good at it.

With all detailing it really starts with prep, get this wrong and you'll be sealing in a crappy surface finish. That said, applying a genuine ceramic is not a slap on, wipe off affair. There is a real technique to it and if you get it wrong, you'll only know when it's cured and then it'll need maching off and doing again.

I did mine myself and I found it straight forward but I've used previous gen stuff before and I armed myself with instructions and (easily available) details from the manufacturer as to the ins and outs of applying it. In my case I used Gyeon Mohs. I have to say I'm very pleased with it, it looks great and the rain cleans so much dirt off.

Oh and if you do a ceramic yourself, you'll need a lot of good microfibres that you're prepared to throw away!


----------



## ross_t_boss

I'd put it very approximately into two camps:

(1) Your (often mobile) guy that will do a good job, bring his stuff in a van and sort it all day on your drive. If it's priced accordingly and the work is top rate then fine, but I would not be paying more than £3-400 for it. The end result should be very good, at least what someone with very good attention to detail can achieve with a full day of hard work.

(2) Detailing outfit, certified by at least one top ceramic product, who is very comfortable in applying something that will destroy your paint if done incorrectly with a multi-year warranty and insurance if he screws it up. Has his own facilities and insists you bring the car to him. Expect to see a forensic lab, very well invested in, air filtration + water softeners etc, and pay about 2-3x the above.

Attention to detail is a big part of it. I have done the DIY option a few times. CSL is probably the sweet spot. About £150 in product and microfibres to do it properly, and a full day's work split over night for curing. I did quite enjoy doing it and looked fantastic, but the professional job is really on a different level and well worth it. Personally if you are happy with (1) I'd DIY if you enjoy working on the car and have a good attention to detail, but don't kid yourself on how many hours of hard work go into the prep a proper detailing outfit will put into it, or thinking you can achieve the same on your driveway on a Saturday afternoon (but that's not to say you can't do a decent job that will match alot that are out there, charging similar amounts, as others have said).


----------



## leopard

ross_t_boss said:


> I'd put it very approximately into two camps:
> 
> (1) Your (often mobile) guy that will do a good job, bring his stuff in a van and sort it all day on your drive. If it's priced accordingly and the work is top rate then fine, but I would not be paying more than £3-400 for it. The end result should be very good, at least what someone with very good attention to detail can achieve with a full day of hard work.
> 
> (2) Detailing outfit, certified by at least one top ceramic product, who is very comfortable in applying something that will destroy your paint if done incorrectly with a multi-year warranty and insurance if he screws it up. Has his own facilities and insists you bring the car to him. Expect to see a forensic lab, very well invested in, air filtration + water softeners etc, and pay about 2-3x the above.
> 
> Attention to detail is a big part of it. I have done the DIY option a few times. CSL is probably the sweet spot. About £150 in product and microfibres to do it properly, and a full day's work split over night for curing. I did quite enjoy doing it and looked fantastic, but the professional job is really on a different level and well worth it. Personally if you are happy with (1) I'd DIY if you enjoy working on the car and have a good attention to detail, but don't kid yourself on how many hours of hard work go into the prep a proper detailing outfit will put into it, or thinking you can achieve the same on your driveway on a Saturday afternoon (but that's not to say you can't do a decent job that will match alot that are out there, charging similar amounts, as others have said).


I still can't understand how you you can justify the cost.

Example 1

Man in a van wants £400 ish for a days work  probably has been on a two day Autoglym / Meguiars course on how to handle a dual action polisher and calls himself a detailer...End result money for old rope.

I pay my electrician who is a fully qualified member of a professional body by law and has to keep up with the latest legislation and has to proove this by sitting an exam, is also a perfectionist ..... £200 per day.

Example 2

Should be example 1's price, probably has a lackey who gets paid minimum wage to wash and snowfoam
and make the tea etc. Then the artisan
(read primadonna) applies the crap and calls it day :lol:

A bit like this joker LMAO






You pays 'ya money...


----------



## phazer

ross_t_boss said:


> I'd put it very approximately into two camps:
> 
> (1) Your (often mobile) guy that will do a good job, bring his stuff in a van and sort it all day on your drive. If it's priced accordingly and the work is top rate then fine, but I would not be paying more than £3-400 for it. The end result should be very good, at least what someone with very good attention to detail can achieve with a full day of hard work.
> 
> (2) Detailing outfit, certified by at least one top ceramic product, who is very comfortable in applying something that will destroy your paint if done incorrectly with a multi-year warranty and insurance if he screws it up. Has his own facilities and insists you bring the car to him. Expect to see a forensic lab, very well invested in, air filtration + water softeners etc, and pay about 2-3x the above.
> 
> Attention to detail is a big part of it. I have done the DIY option a few times. CSL is probably the sweet spot. About £150 in product and microfibres to do it properly, and a full day's work split over night for curing. I did quite enjoy doing it and looked fantastic, but the professional job is really on a different level and well worth it. Personally if you are happy with (1) I'd DIY if you enjoy working on the car and have a good attention to detail, but don't kid yourself on how many hours of hard work go into the prep a proper detailing outfit will put into it, or thinking you can achieve the same on your driveway on a Saturday afternoon (but that's not to say you can't do a decent job that will match alot that are out there, charging similar amounts, as others have said).


I would never ever entertain a ceramic coating being done outside. It just can't be done properly.

You absolutely need a garage to do it yourself, preferably a clean, dry and warm garage. You will also need to factor in leaving the car inside for a couple of days to cure. Gyeon Mohs needs 24 hours, you can apply Cure to help stop rain affecting it as it can take 7 days to fully cure. No problem, mine stayed in the warm and dry for the full 7  I have a choice of transport though.


----------



## 21tesla

I think detailing is a lot like home renovations. Some people have the tools for the job and the like doing the job (at some level) so it gets done. And in the process, some money is saved on hiring it out to someone else.

It's a Spring ritual for me to set aside a whole day on the weekend when it's going to be warm and dry. Do a car wash in the driveway. A run around with a clay bar. Then a shot of iron remover - always interesting on a white car - then rinse off the car, dry it and get in the garage. I own a DA polisher and can go around the car even with a two stage polish (Chemical guys V36/V38) in an hour or so, I don't really keep track of how long it's taking as I'm not in a rush.

I put Gyeon Synchro on the car this year. It's actually the easiest step of the whole day. The first of Mohs is forgiving to apply and then wait an hour, then the second coat and another four hours (that's the worst part, so much waiting at this point). Then the slick Skin coat and wait overnight if it's all timed right. When ever I remember, after a car wash, a spritz of Cure and that car is super slick and shiny.

After a nice long Canadian winter, I'll see how the Gyeon coating has held up. I hope to get two years out of it so I suppose no Spring 2019 car ritual next year, which is fine by me.

If I factor in the price of the DA polisher and pressure washer I bought last year, I didn't save a lot of money versus going to a detailer's garage. But the pressure washer is handy and DA polisher, I'll have for a very long time.


----------

